# howto treat bamboo poles for aquarium



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I bought these bamboo poles that they sell at home depot I want to add them as decoration for my next project that I'm working on so I w as wondering should treat them and how I w as just thinking on boil them since they're dry already should I do something else 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Definitely make sure they're not treated with anything. I know they treat a lot of wood with arsenic, which would definitely kill your fish, but I'm not sure they'd do that with the bamboo. (I think it's primarily the pressure-treated wood.) Maybe google it, or try asking at the store you bought them from?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Why not go with live bamboo? It helps to clean your water. If you need dried bamboo you might try posting on craigslist and specify it must be untreated some people have it growing in their yard and must cut it down to keep it from taking over or try your local botanical garden if you have one.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I couldn't find live bamboo on my area of course that was my first try since I'm starting planted tank


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

But the ones I've found are not tall enough ti get tye leaf out of the water


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

with dried bamboo it's hard to say how it was 
"cured" sometimes it is boiled in diesel fuel


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

If I add them to a small set up and test the wather do the water btest show that?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

If you have Walgreens your area I saw some there. It's new and they have not carried it in the past


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok I found a post on the internet telling how to treat the bamboo I'll try it and if it works I'll post it in here ill look for those water t est on Walgreens


----------

